# Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

OK guys, I spend all of my time over on the "VW side." But now I'm looking at buying a vehicle with an Audi 2.5L 5 cyl. SO WHAT if its a VW Eurovan - there's got to be SOMETHING to help this thing. Man, is it weak on power. Anybody who can point me in the right direction for tuning this motor (or no-brainer Audi swaps, etc.) will instantly win my award for coolest "Audi person" on the Vortex. Thanks guys... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (SilverScarab)*

As far as engine swaps, you have three choices...
2.3l 20v. 164hp, 160ft.lbs...not many mods available for this engine
2.3l 10v turbo 200hp or so with a stiffer wastegate spring and chip (163hp stock)
2.2l 20v turbo, 217hp stock, 280hp with chip and nothing else.
A guy by the name of BigMouse has recently swapped a 20vT into his Audi 80 (replacing a 130hp 2.3l 10v). I dunno about the Eurovan but I assume the engine will physically fit and as long as you have the long block + ECU and all that junk.
Your eurovan engine might have parts useful for somebody else as well because it basically came from the factory with a stroker kit. I've heard from Anderson Motorsports ( http://www.andersonmotorsport.com ) that an aftermarket 2.6l kit is available but they have had problems making it run right.


----------



## Fourings (Nov 14, 2001)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (TabulaRasa)*

The problem you have with putting a turbo engine in this thing is finding room for the plumbing and custom making an exhaust and intake manifold. You're going to be reinventing the wheel if you try to stuff a turbo in that thing. It can be done, but do you want to go through that kind of trouble? I was a VW mechanic in my past life. You have one of the most despised vehicles since the 411. You want more power? Get rid of that thing and find yourself a VR6 model. I don't mean to be rude, but....


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (Fourings)*

Well you could just run a 6" straight pipe and have it come out right behind the passenger side wheel well and below the door.
For the intake, mount that between the hood and the glass in a scoop. The intake manifold could be kept stock. 
The plumbing? No problemo! Move the radiators to behind the rear wheel wells and put the intercooler and oilcooler where the radiators used to be.
I really don't see what the problem is. It would just be more work, but the results are worth it.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (TabulaRasa)*

2.2T-20V has been done. A german company put one into a LWB Syncro, chipped to 265 hp.


----------



## matt007 (May 15, 2001)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (PerL)*

I have a feeling that you could just drop a LT1 in the engine bay, considering that its been done in a 5000. I'm not saying it would be easy, but probably the same cost as a big swap job.


----------



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (SilverScarab)*

Thanks guys - I've been out of town for ahwile and off of the Vortex, but its nice to come back to read everybody's comments. On a more realistic note, however, short of full-blown 2.2T and LT1 swaps, what's the best [read: most economical] way to extract some more power out of this 2.5L motor? Anyone tried it? Cams? Intakes? Different heads? Anything easy?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (SilverScarab)*

Well, I know very little about the 2.5 but on the 2.2 10valve there is VERY little that cane be done economically. Assuming you have the 2.2ltr 110HP engine. If you add a good cam, add larger valves or use the head off a 2.3ltr NG engine and have it ported and polished, use a larger throttlebody, advance the timing to 12 degreees and run premium all the time you can ring aout about 150-160 HP. But by the time you do all that you are almost to the point where an MC install is cheaper.


----------



## rcr_x (Apr 21, 1999)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (duandcc)*

I always thought a 4000q would be tons of fun with a 10:1 2.5L bottom end with a hogged out NG big valve head, nasty cam, and 2.5" exhaust....I figure you could get close to 200HP normally aspirated with TONS of low end torque.


----------



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (rcr_x)*

Now we're talkin! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Whatsa "NG head" - and who makes cams for these motors?


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (SilverScarab)*

NG refers to the later model 10v I5 engine... 2.2 or 2.3 litres displacement (sorry, can't remember).
The NG had improved output of 130hp vs. the 110hp of the engine it replaced.


----------



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: Tuning the Audi 2.5L 5cyl. motor (TabulaRasa)*

How do you suppose this NG head compares to the stock head already on the 2.5L 10V (circa 1993)?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*NG engine*

The NG engine was the "replacement" for the 2.2ltr KX engine. The NG displaced 2.3ltrs (2309 cc) and has a 10:1 compression ratio as well as MUCH larger valves. It produces 130 HP @ 5,500 RPM and 140 Lb. Ft. of torque @ 4,000 RPM. It is a rev loving engine. Keep it above 3,000 RMP for best performance. Suprisingly, the MPG ratings stayed exactly the same for Coupes with the KX and NG engines even though the NG is higher displacement & power. The NG was first entroduced in the 1987 5k and then in the 1987 Coupe GT "Special Build" (aka 1987.5 Coupe GT). The KX used CIS-E fuel injection and the NG used CIS-E III fuel injection along with a knock sensor to allow the high CR. You must run 91+ octane (RON+MON/2) in this engine or it will start to knock/ping and the ECU will retard the timing (standard setting is 12 degrees BTDC) and you will loose much power. Overall the NG is just as indestrucable as any of the other inline-5s from Audi, it's just more rare and slightly harder to work on (more sensors).


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: NG engine (duandcc)*

Supersprint makes equal length tubular exhaust headers for the 2.5 I5 in the Eurovan.


----------



## SilverScarab (Jan 14, 2002)

*Re: NG engine (TabulaRasa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Supersprint makes equal length tubular exhaust headers for the 2.5 I5 in the Eurovan.[HR][/HR]​HEY... now THAT'S some information - THANKS! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

